# TV / Etisalat / eLife etc in Jumeirah 2



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Afternoon all,

SO, i got my keys today.
DEWA on tomorrow, fridgefreezer, washing machine etc coming tonight, albeing well from the land of Dubizzle....Contaienr tomorrow

which leaves.....broadband etc.


What are my options in Jumeirah 2?

read on ald thread from 2010, but things have either moved on or gone backwards since then.

Do i need a James Bond-style mega-dish? is their fibreoptic? which supplier am i beholden to? etc

Would welcome thoughts from Jum2 neighbours!

thanks in advance


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Etisalat is in the process of installing ELife in this area. You will know when they do because they have to dig everything up. I think they started in the area nearest to Jumeirah 1 and are working their way up. If you don't have it already, then I wouldn't hold my breath. I am not sure, but I don't think Du is available in this area.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

vantage said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> SO, i got my keys today.
> DEWA on tomorrow, fridgefreezer, washing machine etc coming tonight, albeing well from the land of Dubizzle....Contaienr tomorrow
> ...


Don't know answer to question but well done on getting keys


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

lesson 375

measure the gap in the kitchen BEFORE buying a 'bargain' fridge freezer....!

ok - it's wide enough, but the top cupboard's going. COuld be worse
Will try harder with the oven


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll have 1MB Etisalat internet and eVision for TV. It's complete and utter crap. One thing I don't miss about living in Jumeira 2!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> You'll have 1MB Etisalat internet and eVision for TV. It's complete and utter crap. One thing I don't miss about living in Jumeira 2!


oh well.
can't be worse than Fife


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No, but you'll still be surrounded by people who marry their cousins.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Bbwwaaahhhaahhhaahhhaaa
Love the humour


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

OK,

Now that i've had my battle with DEWA, my AC has broken and been fixed (by a great landlord, by the way - there in 15 mins) It is time to finally sort this out.

Given the advice that Jumeirah 2 is in the same technological backwater as Methil etc, what is the best way to go about getting the best i can get without getting taken for a ride pricewise?

Go into an Etisalat store?
Go into a Du store?
Contact them online?
phone them?
send a mesage in a bottle?

The TV is not something i particularly care about.
If the meagre Broadband connection holds out, i can stream what i want / want the kids to watch.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You're stuck with Etisalat there. Just head to an Etisalat shop to see what speeds you can get and handover more money than you'd think credible for said level of service!

Tis the Dubai way...


----------

